# Caster and Camber Fix



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I know when you lower a Nissan (and a CRX, my Bro's car) the suspension goes negative camber. How do you fix it and, most importantly, how do you set them both?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

There are a few options for a Nissan: Camber bolts(I hate these), Camber plates, Camber/Caster plates, Slotting struts, Slotting strut tower, just to name some. It really depends on how you lowered it and how much you want to spend. 
I dont know about Hondas


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Why would you *not* want more negative camber? That's a good thing for handling.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

When I droped my B14 2" I think I ended up with about 2.3 deg. neg camber. Thats really not all that bad as long as you make sure the toe is set right. Thats the most important thing if you are concerned about tire wear. Out of spec toe eats tires faster than camber...up to a point. If they are both out at the same time, let just say buh-bye tires.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Then how do you fix Toe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Tire wear!



bahearn said:


> *Why would you not want more negative camber? That's a good thing for handling. *


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Toe is an easy fix...get an alignment. Tire wear isnt that bad with even 1.9 deg negative camber. I ran that much camber for about a year with no real tire wear problems. I just installed a set of Tein SS coilovers today and aligned my car. Zero toe and neg. 1.6deg camber. Since I have camber plates I plan on messing around with the setting to see what I like.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Camber contributes little to tire wear, it's toe that is the tire killer.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Camber contributes little to tire wear, it's toe that is the tire killer. *


Ill second that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

True, but camber will still have wearing effects...



bahearn said:


> *Camber contributes little to tire wear, it's toe that is the tire killer. *


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No more so that over-inflating your tires except you wear the inside edge instead of the center.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

That all depends on how much camber you have. Exorbitant amounts of positive or negative camber can wear tires very quickly...



bahearn said:


> *No more so that over-inflating your tires except you wear the inside edge instead of the center. *


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Define "exhorbitant".

3º negative camber does good things to handling without unduly affecting tire life.


----------

